# Excessive Diflucan - Yeast!!!!



## Patty (Mar 18, 1999)

I am soooo sick of yeast infections!!!! I'm really getting worried that I have some serious problem causing me to keep yeast!!Has anyone had any experience with taking continuous Diflucan? I was prescribed 12 tablets ---- 3 times a week the first two weeks; 2 times a week the second week; and 1 time a week the last two weeks. In addition to that I was given a one day creme to insert called Gynazole (which, BTW, is great!). My concern is that Diflucan passes through the liver and excessive use might cause problems. I guess these are questions I should have asked dr. when she prescribed, but didn't think at the time.If anyone has any experience taking this amount of Diflucan, please let me know! Thanks for all feedback.


----------



## lors5 (Sep 11, 2002)

Yes, I have experience taking Diflucan, I was put on it for two straight weeks last year because of severe hives that the dermatologist thought were from a yeast infection throughout my body. I had to have my liver enzymes test first because a faulty liver would not be able to handle that much of the medicine (?thats how I understood it) I have very frequent yeast infections and I usually have to take the three day treatment along with douching with vinegar and water for three days in a row. Also when I begin to notice the first signs of a yeast infection starting I use the vinegar and water for three days and it seems to knock out the symptoms most of the time. The doctor said that the discharge is what causes the irritation so it you can keep that away you won't become so irritated. Lorrie


----------



## zigmissus (May 19, 1999)

I wouldn't worry about this dose of Diflucan unless you have a history of liver problems. I took it every other week for a year with no problems. (No cure, either, though!) From what I've read, it's pretty mild compared to the older oral anti-fungals. Lors5 is right about the discharge--just like baker's yeast, a yeast infection ferments alcohol, so it's like being burned by rubbing alcohol. I was also freaked out about why I get so many yeast infections, especially after reading the package inserts for the topical medicines warning about diabetes and HIV. But I did a bunch of research, and evidently some of us have an impaired LOCAL immune system, that is, just in that area. Certain inherited factors in the blood (similar to blood type) predispose you to this sort of thing. I heard they're having some success with allergy shots for candida, and in Europe you can get suppositories with the correct kind of lactobacillus, that aren't available here. (Supposedly, the stuff in acidophilus tablets and yogurt isn't the kind that likes to hang out in the vag.)


----------



## Patty (Mar 18, 1999)

Thanks lors and ziglady. My main concern is whether or not the Diflucan will do any liver damage. I don't know of any problems with my liver, but neither do I want to have any! I am going to start on that dosage this weekend and see what happens after the six weeks of meds.I used to eat yogurt and take acidolphilus until it started to cause me diarrhea. Well, here goes.....


----------



## teacher954 (Jun 16, 2002)

Patty, have you tried probiotics (the refrigerated ones). After my surgery I was on two weeks of some serious penicilen, immediately got a yeast infection. I restarted my probiotics and feel pretty good. The theory is that it replaces all the good bacteria. Worth a try.


----------



## Patty (Mar 18, 1999)

teacher, can you give me the name of one that I can try? It certainly won't hurt. Thanks.


----------



## teacher954 (Jun 16, 2002)

Patty, sorry I just walked in and signed on. The name of the one I take is Jarro-Dophilus (3.36 billion bacterium?). It is less then 10.00 a bottle with 100 capsules. I get it at a smaller health store v. Whole Life (13-14.00 a bottle). Let me know how it goes.


----------



## Patty (Mar 18, 1999)

Thanks teacher --- it's worth a try!


----------

